# 6th Annual Cycle Recycle Bicycle Swap & Show IL. 6/25/17



## dj rudy k (Jun 1, 2017)

6/25 Main Street Bikes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Location Historic Old Town Carpentersville IL
SHOW HOURS 9 AM - 2PM
Host Main Street Bicycles
2017 Featured Bikes Fat Tire

AN ANTIQUE –CLASSIC – CUSTOM - BICYCLE SHOW –MINI BIKE
WHIZZER TYPES AND VINTAGE / ANTIQUE SCOOTER
SWAP MEET AND OPEN HOUSE!

OPEN TO ALL MAKES AND MODELS
BONE SHAKERS! FAT TIRE! MID WEIGHT! LIGHT WEIGHT!
STINGRAYS! KRATE! BMX! MUSCLE BIKES! WHIZZER TYPE!
JUVENILE! RAT Bikes! FIXEs! & OLD RACERS!

ENTRY FEE for Show Bikes $5
ENTRY FEE for Swap Space $20
Bike coral for INDIVIDUAL BIKES for Sale $5
Featured Cycle this year is FAT TIRE  BIKEs
SPECTATORS FREE!

REGISTRATION SET UP 8:00AM - 10AM.
AWARDS + BEST OF SHOW! – At 2:00
Then a short Photo Shoot / Ride on the paved Historic Fox

MAIN STREET BIKES IS LOCATED AT
39 E. Main St in Historic Old Town Carpentersville IL 847-783-0362
Right off the Fox River Bike Trail a 1/4 east of Rte 31
FOR MORE INFO CALL Rudy K @ 224-587-6803


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 24, 2017)

Tomorrow Sunday,

Cool thing about this venue is, it's right on the Fox River Trail, cyclists passing by all day and their curiosity gets the best of them, so they shop.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 25, 2017)

After church, or whatever you have to do this morning, take a ride to this event. It's a nice day, you will meet fellow CABERS and have fun, maybe pick up a part you need or a new project!Easy to get to......


----------



## bricycle (Jun 27, 2017)

Rudy, I'm an old fart.... Could you *P L E A S E* put C'ville or Main Street Bikes in the Heading? Missed yet another one. 
Maybe e-mail reminders as well?


----------

